# is blue buffalo a good puppy/dog food?



## mozzerellas98 (Mar 3, 2012)

i am still deciding on which food to feed my puppy that i am gonna get. either blue buffalo or wellness super5mix. how long does a 6 pound and a 4 pound bag of food last a puppy? thankseace:


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Go to www.dogfoodadvisor.com to check it out. Read the articles, too, not just the reviews, especially "How to choose a good dog food". I think there's "How to choose a good puppy food" or "best puppy foods" or similar. It's a really good site.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The problem with the STAR rating is, they don't take into account were the ingredients come from. So some of the ingredients can come from China. From what I read, Orjens, Fromm and Acana are the best out there. All their ingredients come locally and they have strict regulations. Orjens is high protein, maybe a bit high for a puppy or more relaxed dog. Fromms is great because you can switch between all their formulas without transitioning.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Blue is a good food, but the puppy food can be too rich for some puppies causing soft poop. We have had no problems with Taste of the Wild puppy, but right now, our preference is Organix for the puppies. I don't know about how long a bag lasts, but at most 1/4 cup three times a day for a little one doesn't make the bag go down too fast.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-industry-exposed/dog-food-chin/


----------



## luv2bmomof4 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bella has eaten blue buffalo since the day we got her and she has never had any issues. She will 19 weeks tomorrow. It usually takes about a month to go through a 6 lb bag she was eating a cup a day but now I am noticing she is not finishing all of her food at her feedings so if she continues this I will just adjust her food.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Cass has been on Blue buffalo 1/2 cup per day. She loves it! I also give her distilled water. So far, not much tear staining.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've been trying to transition from wet Wellness Just for Puppy to Blue Buffalo dried puppy by putting a small amount of the dried with the wet. I started with maybe 10 pieces of dried with the wet and gradually increasing to a ratio of 1/4 dried-3/4 wet, but he gets soft poop everytime. As Tom King said, maybe the Blue puppy dried is too rich for him? Any other suggestions? I'd like to transition him to dried, but no luck so far. He's 5.3 lbs and 5 months old. Thanks!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

LJS58 said:


> I've been trying to transition from wet Wellness Just for Puppy to Blue Buffalo dried puppy by putting a small amount of the dried with the wet. I started with maybe 10 pieces of dried with the wet and gradually increasing to a ratio of 1/4 dried-3/4 wet, but he gets soft poop everytime. As Tom King said, maybe the Blue puppy dried is too rich for him? Any other suggestions? I'd like to transition him to dried, but no luck so far. He's 5.3 lbs and 5 months old. Thanks!


I have gone through several top brands of kibble, all because of soft stool, and the only food that has been reliable for me is the Blue Buffalo Basics - Limited Ingredients for Puppies. I actually did a relatively quick switch from Innova to the BB and it was literally the next day that she had a perfectly normal BM that I easily picked up from the grass, unlike the loose, sticky ones that always left messes on the grass and on her! I think the limited ingredients helps, I'm not sure what her system is sensitive to but whatever it is, it isn't in the BB Basics. I'm so glad we got over that part of her puppyhood.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

LJS58 said:


> I've been trying to transition from wet Wellness Just for Puppy to Blue Buffalo dried puppy by putting a small amount of the dried with the wet. I started with maybe 10 pieces of dried with the wet and gradually increasing to a ratio of 1/4 dried-3/4 wet, but he gets soft poop everytime. As Tom King said, maybe the Blue puppy dried is too rich for him? Any other suggestions? I'd like to transition him to dried, but no luck so far. He's 5.3 lbs and 5 months old. Thanks!


Cass is about the same size as yours. I have only given her dry food. She drinks plenty of water. I'm sorry that yours seems to be having issues, and hope things get back to normal soon!


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

atsilvers27 said:


> I have gone through several top brands of kibble, all because of soft stool, and the only food that has been reliable for me is the Blue Buffalo Basics - Limited Ingredients for Puppies. I actually did a relatively quick switch from Innova to the BB and it was literally the next day that she had a perfectly normal BM that I easily picked up from the grass, unlike the loose, sticky ones that always left messes on the grass and on her! I think the limited ingredients helps, I'm not sure what her system is sensitive to but whatever it is, it isn't in the BB Basics. I'm so glad we got over that part of her puppyhood.


Thanks so much for the info. I'm going to give the BB Basics Limited Ingredients for Puppy a try. The soft stool is really not fun, we even got him a puppy cut to make cleaning up his bottom a lttle easier. I think I'm using more baby wipes than I did when my kids were in diapers!


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

nlb said:


> Cass is about the same size as yours. I have only given her dry food. She drinks plenty of water. I'm sorry that yours seems to be having issues, and hope things get back to normal soon!


Thanks! I wish he was started on dry food earlier, but he would only eat wet. Now we've had him 3 months, and it's time to move on to dry. Now if I could just convince his digestive system!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My two ate blue buffalo chicken puppy food for about the first year. I liked the fact that the vitamins were friezed dried and not cooked . I added cooked chicken and water that I would freeze in ice cube trays to get them to eat. Later I switched them to Acana.
I stopped the addition of chicken they were upset for awhile but being hungry took over and they ate. It helps if you hand feed. To just get them going.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

Suzi said:


> My two ate blue buffalo chicken puppy food for about the first year. I liked the fact that the vitamins were friezed dried and not cooked . I added cooked chicken and water that I would freeze in ice cube trays to get them to eat. Later I switched them to Acana.
> I stopped the addition of chicken they were upset for awhile but being hungry took over and they ate. It helps if you hand feed. To just get them going.


Thanks, Joey's not much of an eater either, so he does need a little "incentive".


----------



## luv2bmomof4 (Feb 29, 2012)

When I first got Bella I had no idea what she was eating so of course her transition to Blue Buffalo was harsh on her belly she had soft stools for a few days after I was told to give her about 1 tbs of canned pumpkin and mix it with her food, I started with about 1/2tbs mixed it with her food and with in about a day or 2 her poops were solid. She has been solid ever since. You have to make sure the canned pumpkin is just that no sugar just pumpkin. I was told it works for both lose stools and constipation I don't know how but it worked for Bellas loose stools. Her tear staining is minimal as well but she also drinks filtered water.


----------



## mozzerellas98 (Mar 3, 2012)

ok im going for wellness, should i buy a 12 pound bag or 4 pound bag? i kind of want to buy the 12 pound bag so itll last me longer, will it get stale?


----------

